# E46ers, what do you keep in the center console?



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

*E46ers, what do you keep in the center armrest?*

blistex, mints, antibacterial hand stuff

edit - :banghead: i meant armrest


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Garage door opener, nothing else.

(Purell's in the glovebox)


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

No pic but.....

chapstick
tooth picks
coffee club cards
listerine breathe thingees


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

Nothing. I just let my breath stink. Make sure you don't show up at a CCA event with that antibacterial hand stuff tucked in your center console. It won't help wheel traction much and you may get a couple of chuckles


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Wallet, access card to my office building and lens cleaner (which I have never used and don't know why it's in there!).


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

That thing doesn't have room for much of anything...

Altoids can in the large compartment
tissue pack in the small one
moist towlettes from KFC if I have any

I'm glad I have the bigger compartments in the console.


----------



## fioca325i01 (Apr 30, 2002)

cellphone hands-free earbud/microphone

but...

I think the question should be:

What do you keep under the cupholder insert? :angel:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

gum, that's it


----------



## dog (Aug 29, 2002)

cell phone earbud
tic tacs (white ones)
between $3 and $10
some dude's business card that for some reason i still have not thrown away


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

I only use it when I am actually driving. I put my money clip on the right side and a pack of polar ice gum on the left side. :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Center console or center armrest? or are they one in the same? 

Center console pocket between the cig lighter and HVAC controls has nothing in there because there isn't much of anything that fits in there really... 

In the armrest I have my garage door opener (until I get my UGDO) and my parking card for work.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I used to keep stuff in there but the shifting around noise got to me whenever enjoying the car in the turns.

So now it's empty.

I jam everything into the glove box (including gloves! heh). I can't hear the stuff in shifting around in there, but that's probably because it's so stuffed.

--SONET


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

nothing


----------



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

How come no one's got condoms in the armrest cubbyhole?:tsk:


----------



## mjbedy (Oct 5, 2002)

Change
Mardi-Gras bead neckless I got at a New Year's party and have failed to remove.
Badge/keycard for work.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

FYI, I've had chapstick melt in the armrest compartment. It left a waxy (duh) mess I really haven't been able to get rid of.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Hmm, that looks like a pic of the center armrest, not console.

:dunno:

In any case, there's nothing but air in mine.


----------



## Tiefseeblau F10 (Dec 26, 2001)

My work ID and a bottle of hand sanitizer.


----------



## TGD (Aug 7, 2002)

Nothing really fits on the small shelf on the central console. I am ordering a eyeglass case to replace it.

As for the area behind the gear shift:
A McDrive discount coupon.
The case of the CD currently in the unit.
My mobile phone.
And of course Taz!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Access pass to my parking for work
Hands-free kit

That's it. Not too much stuff fits in there.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

I've also replaced the cupholders with a tray, where I keep my cellphone, small brush, pen and car keys when parked in the garage. Part 2, 3/4 is the rubber inlay.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

As for the center console below the radio, that's a completely different story. 

In there I have my center channel speaker and switches for my power invertor (powers the PS2 and 10.5 LCD in Trunk) and under-dash neons.

No pics since I'm at work.


----------



## maisenhe (Feb 11, 2003)

My cell phone car charger.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Ack said:


> *As for the center console below the radio, that's a completely different story.
> 
> *


Oh in there I have my magnetic sunglass add-ons for my perscription glasses, gum and a pen.


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

Wallet


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *I've also replaced the cupholders with a tray, where I keep my cellphone, small brush, pen and car keys when parked in the garage. Part 2, 3/4 is the rubber inlay. *


Another who's replaced the cup holders with the tray that has the sliding cover. Keep sunglasses there and use it for a cup holder on the rare occasion I'm having coffee in the car. The other space is empty, things rattle around too much.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

beauport said:


> *Another who's replaced the cup holders with the tray that has the sliding cover. Keep sunglasses there and use it for a cup holder on the rare occasion I'm having coffee in the car. The other space is empty, things rattle around too much. *


I blew it, didn't know there was a covered one until after I replaced mine. Too cheap to change the mistake.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Mine's empty. Used to put my cell phone in there, when I owned one.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

nada


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I have a switchblade knife and the garage key :eeps:


----------



## Senad (Jan 5, 2002)

gum or wallet


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I also removed my ash tray for the rear passengers in the back of the center console and I keep my cell phone charger in there. What do you guys do with that one?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

My work keyring goes in one of the cup holders and if I am pocket impaired then my cell phone sits in the other. Otherwise, nada.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Wedding ring, thats it. (I take it off before weight lifting)


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> *I also removed my ash tray for the rear passengers in the back of the center console and I keep my cell phone charger in there. What do you guys do with that one? *


What cellphone charger?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *What cellphone charger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice unit Kaz, what brand of charger is that, Motorola? model name? tough to install/wire?


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Hands free piece. Stock clutch stop (well, I have to put it back on when the lease is up and this way I still know where it is).


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *What cellphone charger?*


I have a nokia phone, plus I'm not into that type of thing. I like my car to be simple on the inside. When people get in I don't want them to notice the cell phone charger first thing. I have nothing against them, they are very handy, because it is kind of aggravating charging my phone, cause of the cord, but I rarely use it. Your's is done well though. Nice job. :thumbup:


----------



## bmw2003325ci (Sep 17, 2002)

tickets, speeding tickets, parking tickets... just tickets aand oh yeah altoids.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

..Receipts from the drive thru ATM. When they start sticking out all over the place, I bring that handful in and start another collection. I think I still have the yellow SOLD tag that they put on the wiper arm at teh dealership when the car came in. Don't know why I haven't gotten rid of that yet..:dunno:


----------



## peterpan223 (Jan 22, 2003)

in the center consol...sunglasses w/ the case...it fits perfectly :thumbup: 

in the armrest...key card for school, gum, chapstick, pen (fits in diagonally), and house key... 

no need for garage remote, installed UGDO a week ago:bigpimp:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

LarryN said:


> *..Receipts from the drive thru ATM. When they start sticking out all over the place, I bring that handful in and start another collection.*


I do the same thing but I put them in the pocket of my door, when it starts to overflow I throw it all away and start a new patch.


----------



## oz (Aug 8, 2002)

EZ-Pass. That's it.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

Candy.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> *Candy. *


Who's she, and what does Mrs. Sparkle think of that? :lmao:


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

Alas, a spare magazine for the .40cal would not fit. :dunno:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *
> moist towlettes from KFC if I have any
> *


Oh god I would kill myself if those things were anywhere near my car (or me).   It's a phobia... yeah I know, weird.

In my arm rest you may find:

smokes
lighter
work badge
wallet
roadhouse lunch card(s)
gum

Yes it all fits (with a little extra "push"). :bigpimp:


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

- Phone charger
- Tissues


----------



## 10chi (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: E46ers, what do you keep in the center armrest?*



Mathew said:


> *blistex, mints, antibacterial hand stuff
> 
> edit - :banghead: i meant armrest *


hey! I got the exact same matchbox car!


----------



## ATL 330i (Dec 21, 2001)

Jebus, I mast have the most anally clean car of the bunch. Center console currently contains transmiiter for apartment complex, 12 quarters, and.... that's it.

Besides the key card of for the office garage, that's the total contents of my 330i.  

Now, the contents underneath the cargo net in my trunk is a different story.... :bigpimp:


----------

